# A la carte polls - Leaderboard after poll #33



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Poll #33 has a relatively low number of participants (19) but it's included anyway. Otherwise the lowest vote number in any poll is 27, and about three-quarters of the polls have 30 or more, which are pretty decent numbers I think.
The latest top 50 (OK, 53):

1. Beethoven: Symphony no.9
2. Beethoven: Symphony no.3 in E flat, op.55, 'Eroica'
3. Sibelius: Symphony no.5
4. Bach: Goldberg Variations
5. Brahms: Piano concerto no.1
6. Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier, book 2
7. Sibelius: Symphony no.3 in C, op.52
8. Bruckner: Symphony no.3 in D minor
9. Schubert: String quartet no.14, 'Death and the Maiden'
10. Brahms: Piano concerto no.2 in B flat, op.83
11=. Mozart: Clarinet concerto
11=. Schubert: Symphony no.9 in C, 'Great'
13. Beethoven: Symphony no.8 in F, op.93
14. Brahms: Symphony no.4
15. Grieg: Peer Gynt - orchestral suites
16. Mozart: Piano concerto no.25 in C, K 503
17. Bartók: String quartet no.5
18. Bruckner: Symphony no.4
19. Bach: English Suites, BWV 806-11
20. Bruckner: Symphony no.7
21=. Debussy: Préludes, book 1
21=. Mahler: Symphony no.10
21=. Stravinsky: The Firebird
24. Scriabin: Prometheus, 'Poem of Fire'
25=. Beethoven: String quartet no.12, op.127
25=. Debussy: Jeux
25=. Ligeti: Atmosphères
25=. Mozart: Symphony no.25 in G minor, K.183
25=. Schubert: String quartet no,13, 'Rosamunde'
30. Elgar: Cello concerto
31. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
32. Mahler: Symphony no.3 in D minor
33=. Brahms: Piano quartet no.3 in C minor, op.60
33=. Tchaikovsky: Piano concerto no.1
35. Handel: Messiah
36=. Berio: Sinfonia
36=. Mozart: Piano concerto no.20 in D minor, K.466
36=. Mozart: Piano concerto no.27
36=. Mozart: Requiem
36=. Schoenberg: Piano concerto
41. Dvo&#345;ák: Cello concerto in B minor
42. Mozart: Sinfonia concertante in E flat, K 364
43=. Mendelssohn: Symphony no.3 in A minor, op.56, 'Scottish'
43=. Schumann: Symphony no.3 in E flat, op.97, 'Rhenish'
45=. Berg: Three Pieces for Orchestra, op.6
45=. Copland: Appalachian Spring
45=. Vivaldi: The Four Seasons (op.8 nos.1-4 specifically)
48=. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts
48=. Tchaikovsky: Violin concerto in D, op.36
50=. Chopin: Ballade no.2 in F
50=. Chopin: Preludes, op.28
50=. Haydn: Cello concerto no.1 in C, Hob.VIIb:1
50=. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time

The significant entries this week are the 3rd symphonies of Beethoven, Sibelius and Bruckner, and Schubert's 9th.


----------

